
How do you do documentation in terms of tools? - astree
I want to replace our current documentation pipeline as it is to clumsy and complicated.<p>We currently write documents in asciidoc. Then we do:<p>asciidoc     -[asciidoctor]-&gt; docbook<p>docbook      -[custom xslt]-&gt; custom latex<p>custom latex -[xelatex]-&gt; pdf<p>Sadly this is quite fragile -especially the latex part - and I want to replace it with a more robust method.
Some requirements are generation of header, footer and a cover sheet from meta data and a TOC from the headlines. It should also support the usual formatting stuff and source code highlighting. Ultimately the raw source should be version controllable.<p>How do you do documentation? Do you have any suggestions that could fit my requirements?
======
billconan
will doxygen work for you?

~~~
astree
As we document much more than just sourcecode doxygen is not sufficient. The
documents mostly consist of howtos, faqs and guides. \--edit-- I mostly miss
the styling options and the resulting pdfs don't look 'professional'

~~~
billconan
another thing you can try is [https://pandoc.org/](https://pandoc.org/)

~~~
astree
This is interesting :) Although it also seems to mostly use latex to generate
pdf :/

